# Suche "Coach" in Sachen SPS-Programmierung



## Maggi (18 Februar 2013)

Hi!
Ich suche einen "Coach" der mir hilft mehr Berufserfahrung mit der Programmierung von SPS-Systemen zu gewinnen.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und bin bei einem Maschinenbau Unternehmen als Energieanlagenelektroniker fest eingestellt.
Unser Unternehmen baut Autoklaven und liefert diese Weltweit aus. Ich habe 2001 dort im Schaltschrankbau meine Lehre angefangen zum Energieanlagenelektroniker. Nach der 3,5 jährigen Ausbildung hat mich das Unternehmen übernommen. Mein Aufgabenfeld dort reicht von der Fertigung der Steuerungen, bis hin zur Inbetriebnahme und Schulung des Personals beim Endkunden. Habe die letzten Jahre dort sehr viel an erfahrungen in Sachen Steuerungsbau und Regelungstechnik gewonnen. Um mein Wissen zu erweitern habe ich an der Technischen-Akademie-Ahaus vor kurzem den Lehrgang zum SPS-Techniker erfolgreich absolviert. 
Da man dort allerdings nur die Grundlagen in Sachen Step7 Programmierung lernt und ich dieses Grundwissen vertiefen möchte, suche ich einen "Coach" in Sachen SPS-Programmierung. Ich möchte einfach mehr Erfahrung in Sachen SPS-Programmierung sammeln.
Ich könnte mir das ganze zum Beispiel so vorstellen, dass ich Anlagenteile vorab Programmiere Ihnen das Programm zusende und sie mir Feedback geben was funktioniert, was man besser machen könnte etc. Sie haben dann schonmal eine Grundlage für ein fertiges Programm und ich sammle Berufserfahrung.

Bei Interesse ihrerseits melden Sie sich doch einfach per PN. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus Heyn


----------



## Verpolt (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo Maggi,

Fang doch mal mit diesen Übungen an. (Lösungen dabei)

http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/sps-uebungen/


----------



## Maggi (18 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, aber über so Übungen bin ich dann doch schon drüber weg.
Maggi


----------



## UniMog (18 Februar 2013)

Aus welcher Ecke bist du ??????


----------



## Maggi (18 Februar 2013)

Ich komme aus Rosendahl. Das ist ca 30 - 45 min von Münster in NRW.


----------



## UniMog (18 Februar 2013)

Die Idee von dir bzw. deine Eigeninitiative ist ja schon nicht schlecht...... 
Nur jemanden finden für den Du Projekte schreiben kannst um mehr Erfahrung zu sammeln wird trotzdem bestimmt nicht einfach.

Klar so Übungsaufgaben ohne Hardware machen halt auch nicht viel Spaß..... weil man da immer den gleichen Scheiss macht und keine
neue  Herausforderung hat.


----------



## Maggi (18 Februar 2013)

@UniMog: 
Genau das ist das Problem was ich mit den Übungsaufgaben habe... Es ist immer das Gleiche...
Es müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt ganze Projekte sein. Ich würde ja auch nicht, nen Wildfremden irgend nen Projekt anvertrauen...
Mir würde für den Anfang auch Teile von Projekten reichen. Meine einzelne Bausteine etc. Dann kann mein Gegenüber sehen wo ich steh und der Rest kann sich dann entwickeln.
Gruß Maggi


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2013)

Wenn du konkrete Themen hast, dann stell sie doch hier ins Forum.
Diskussionen über Programmierstile, Lösungswege, Struktuierung mögen wir hier alle lieber als das Betteln um die Lösung von Hausaufgaben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (18 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, das Vorhaben ist sehr schwierig umzusetzen.
Bei der SPS-Programmierung vorab Programmieren lernen zu wollen, was in der Zukunft aus einen zukommt, ist, als wollte man sich heute schon auf die Nachrichten von morgen vorbereiten.
Ich habe meine Erfahrungen gesammelt, indem ich mit meinen Aufgaben gewachsen bin. Ich denke, das ist nach dem Erwerb von Grundkenntnissen der einzige Weg, den man gehen kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2013)

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit in deiner Firma ? Warscheinlich nicht sonnst hättest du hier nicht nachgefragt aber das kann doch nicht sein das du von der Programmierung dort komplett ausgeschlossen wirst.... Ich könnte mir vorstellen das MARLOB dir da vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte. Vielleicht meldet er sich ja auf diesen Thread.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Februar 2013)

Mir kam auch gleich der Gedanke, dass Du doch idealerweise mit den  Programmen anfangen könntest, die in Eurer Firma geschrieben werden.  Oder fürchten die "Spezialisten", dass jemand sich nach vorne drängt und  feststellt, dass es gar kein Hexenwerk ist...

Ich kann mir auch  nicht vorstellen, dass Dein Vorhaben zweckmäßig ist. Das Lesen +  Verstehen eines bestehenden Programms einer Anlage die man kennt ist ein  sehr schöner Weg, sein Wissen zu vertiefen und ein paar Grundstrukturen  zu erarbeiten. Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur die Chance, sich mit  entsprechenden Lehrgängen das nötige Basiswissen zu verschaffen und dann  nach und nach an den Aufgaben zu wachsen. Dabei sollte man immer  abschätzen können, ob man dem Projekt gewachsen ist. Ggf. besteht ja die  Chance mit kleineren Projekten zu beginnen oder an einem Testaufbau zu  üben. Im Werk findet man bestimmt einen Mechaniker, der im Notfall  wieder etwas gradebiegt 
Fehlschläge die zu wochenlangen Inbetriebnahmen führen sollten nicht beim Kunden erlebt werden...

Weiter  gebe ich zu bedenken, dass auch die "Profis" nicht in jedem Fall eine  Hilfe sind. Oft ist der Blick auf den "Einfachdenkenden" durch die große  Erfahrung verstellt. Für den Profi ist das Verbiegen von  Adressregistern Alltagskram, während der Einsteiger/Fortgeschrittene da  erstmal nur Buchstabensalat erkennt.
Jeder Programmierer hat seine  eigene Philosophie, wie ein Projekt strukturiert und im Detail  ausprogrammiert wird. Da gibt es viele Wege, die für den Einen  selbstverständlich und für den Anderen wiederum nicht nachvollziehbar  sind. Auch -oder vor allem- unter den "Profis" gibt es zum Teil hitzige  Diskussionen darüber. Und das beginnt schon bei der Wahl der  Programmiersprache.
Du wirst wohl wie die meisten den steinigen Weg  gehen müssen und Dir vielleicht auch mal eine blutige Nase dabei  einfangen. Oder so manche schlaflose Nacht verbringen...


----------



## UniMog (18 Februar 2013)

Naja eigentlich Schade das die Firma Dir nicht hilft und ein paar Sachen zur Verfügung stellt an den Du üben kannst.
Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute hier im Forum (nähe Münster) die einen Testaufbau einer Steuerung haben und den Dir mal ein paar Wochen fürs lernen / üben überlassen.

Denke da zB. an sowas....... ist eine reine Übungsstation für Sinamics in Verbindung mit einer T-CPU
Sowas macht natürlich wegen mehr  praktischer Übung an der Hardware mehr Spaß als eine PLCSIM 




Wir haben zB. noch einen kleinen Roboter (Sekuria Cobra RS) umgebaut mit  6-Achs-Schrittmotor-Controller von TRINAMIC an dem man 
extrem viel machen kann über WinCC flex fürs Mobile Panel bis hin zum senden von ASCII Zeichen von einer 200er,300er oder S7-1200
an den Schrittmotor-Controller per RS485 usw.





Das ist eigentlich alles mal aus alten Anlagen geblieben und bevor es auf den Müll fliegt oder so .............. dann lieber ne Runde spielen
Das gute ist man sieht sofort ob sich was dreht..... und macht Spaß

Reine Übungs-SPS-Stationen haben wir auch so wie man die kennt mit Schalter und so.....


----------



## Maggi (19 Februar 2013)

Tigerente hat das Problem bei mir in der Firma auf den Kopf getroffen. Wir haben da einen Programmierer und der lässt sich absolut nicht über die Schulter gucken, geschweige denn das er arbeit abgibt oder jemanden anlernt... Das mein Chef da bichts zu sagt ist noch nen anderes Thema...

Kleinere Projekte würde ich mir ja auch schon wohl zutrauen und wenn ich die ein oder andere Nacht wach verbringe um eine Lösung zu finden ist das auch kein Problem! Kenne dies nämlich bereits durch meine Montagen....

Bloß wie stelle ich das jetzt am besten an?

Ich kann ja schlecht kündigen und auf einmal als Freiberufler tätig sein, davon habe ich auch noch keine Projekte! 
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!
Gruß Maggi


----------



## UniMog (19 Februar 2013)

Na was soll man dir für einen Tipp geben wenn Dein Chef nichts dazu sagt !!!!!!   Und der Programmierer nicht will !!!!   
Da hast du die Arschkarte gezogen und bist in der falschen Firma ROFLMAO

Ich kann das auch nicht wirklich verstehen wenn zB. dem Programmierer was passiert dann ist so schnell keiner da der laufende Projekte übernehmen kann.

Also einfach einen neuen Job suchen..... wird wohl das einfachste sein.

Gruss


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Februar 2013)

Wenn die Strukturen so festgefahren sind, dass man mit keinem Argument der Welt daran rütteln kann, wirst Du Dich wohl neu orientieren müssen. Nach meiner Erfahrung macht man deutlich größere Schritte in der fachlichen Entwicklung, wenn man eine neue Wirkungsstätte sucht, die zum Profil passt. Als "Hindernis" könnte man die fehlende Programmiererfahrung sehen. Du brauchst also ein Umfeld, in dem Du Dich entwickeln kannst.

Du solltest Dir aber überlegen, ob man an der jetzigen Situation nichts ändern kann. Lege Dir gute Argumente zurecht und suche das Gespräch mit Deinem Chef. Wenn er Dir das zutraut, könnte man anschließend ein gemeinsames Gespräch mit dem Programmierer führen.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2013)

> Wir haben da einen Programmierer und der lässt sich absolut nicht über  die Schulter gucken, geschweige denn das er arbeit abgibt oder jemanden  anlernt



:evil: :evil: :evil:


Hast Du Zugriff auf die Programme deines Prog-Kollegen? (eure Maschinen)

Dort könntest deine Ideen einbringen.

-Komplett neue Lösungen schaffen.
-Andere Bedienphilosophie
-Visu verbessern
-Maschinenabläufe optimieren
-usw...

Und wenn dein "KnowHow-Schutz-Kollege" nicht da ist  (und der Chef ja sagt) --> Feldversuch

Ruck zuck hat sich das erledigt:


> Das mein Chef da bichts zu sagt ist noch nen anderes Thema...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Februar 2013)

Am besten nimmst Du einfach das PG weg, wenn der Kollege auf der Toilette ist


----------



## Maggi (21 Februar 2013)

Hi Leute!
Danke für eure Antworten! Sorry das ich mich so spät erst wieder melde, bin zurzeit in Russland auf Montage...
Hab es mir fast schon gedacht das ich in meiner Firma so nicht weiter komme....
Will mal gucken was sich so ergibt! Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß Maggi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

Als ich als Techniker anfing durfte ich auch erst nur die "gaaannnnnz" kleinen Dinge machen. Handfunktionen und so.  Als ich von einer Baustelle dann in der Firma anrief um zu sagen das der "richtige" Programmierer jetzt kommen kann kam die Auskunft "Der hat sich das Bein gebrochen sieh mal zu wie du fertig wirst"  

DAS soll jetzt kein Tipp zum nachahmen sein.......... nur ein Beispiel wie es laufen kann/könnte


----------



## c.wehn (25 Februar 2013)

Fazit: Azubis beim Salzstreuen sparen lassen!


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als ich als Techniker anfing durfte ich auch erst nur die "gaaannnnnz" kleinen Dinge machen. Handfunktionen und so.  Als ich von einer Baustelle dann in der Firma anrief um zu sagen das der "richtige" Programmierer jetzt kommen kann kam die Auskunft "Der hat sich das Bein gebrochen sieh mal zu wie du fertig wirst"
> 
> DAS soll jetzt kein Tipp zum nachahmen sein.......... nur ein Beispiel wie es laufen kann/könnte


----------



## Maggi (15 Februar 2014)

Tach zusammen!!
Ich find generell Feedback auf Themen immer wichtig und habe gedacht ich schreib euch mal wie es mir innerhalb des letzten Jahres gegangen ist. Es hat sich ja auch der ein oder andere mit mir gedanken gemacht...und wer  weis vielleicht hift es ja mal irgendwem.....
Also nachdem in meiner damaligen Firma ich zunächst ja nicht an die Programmierung unserer Steuerungen ran gekommen bin, habe ich dort meinen "alten" Job also Schaltschrankbau, Inbetriebnahmen etc. weiter gemacht. Nach kurzer Zeit habe ich gemerkt das ich mich weiterentwickeln will und auf jedenfall mehr wissen in Sachen Elektrotechnik etc. erlangen will. Die Firma zu wechseln stand auch kurze Zeit auf dem Plan allerdings sind Kollegen, Arbeitsklima etc. hervorragend.... Deshalb beschloss ich meinen Techniker auf Abendschule zu machen. Meine Firma war von meinem Vorhaben angetan und sie versprachen mich zu unterstützen. Unterstützung soweit das ich während der 4 Jahre Schule nicht auf Montage muß. 
Da ich nun durchgehend mich im Schaltschrankbau befand und meine anderen Kollegen sehr viel unterwegs auf Inbetriebnahmen waren, war ich der einzige in der Werkstatt der unsere Schränke nicht nur bauen sondern auch prüfen  konnte. 
Unser Programmierer bemerkte das ich durch meinen SPS-Techniker gut mit den SPS-Programmen von ihn klarkam und so schrieb er zwar weiterhin die Programme, allerdings gab er sie mir, ich prüfte die Steuerungen und änderte Fehler bzw. Programmierte kleinigkeiten um, er sah drüber und gab sein ok bzw. Feedback. Also genau das was ich damals suchte....
Mittlerweile lässt unserer Programmierer mich mehr und mehr selbstständig arbeiten, vorallem wenn es um neue Bauteile geht die wir einsetzten. Somit komm ich zurzeit in den Genuss einen Silflow FC070 einzubinden...

Danke für eure Beiträge damals und ich kann allen nur de Tip geben das manchmal die Zeit für einen Arbeitet.

Gruß Maggi


----------

